# killing trapped fox



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

whats the best way to dispatch a trapped fox? i plan on a .22 to the head. is that a good place to shoot them? thanks


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

That is how I dispatched my only fox. It is quite effective but is somewhat messy. If I had a better catch (only had her by 2 toes) I would have knocked it out with my trowel with a sharp blow to it's snout, then stepped on it's lungs with my heel. Either will work, just make sure you are comfortable and safe. 

Dan


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

A Stick of......DYNAMITE......would work for sure.....it just depends on what kind of thrill you're looking for..........:xzicon_sm


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

for my fox i have been giving them a 22 short in the lungs and the yotes get a 22 long through the lungs. so far they have not bled much and the remake was easy.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

When i used to trap,i always gave them a thump on the noggin with a short club.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

wild bill said:


> for my fox i have been giving them a 22 short in the lungs and the yotes get a 22 long through the lungs. so far they have not bled much and the remake was easy.


Same here. Head shots bleed more.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

For both foxes my father and I caught we clubed them in the head and then stepped on there chest to collaps their lungs. This works well and there is no blood and no holes in the hide. Either will work. It just depends on your preference and what you are more comfortable doing. Good luck.


-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

This is just me.
I don't want blood all over my good set so I tap the fox on the head with an old tire iron that puts his lights out quick & dont messthe fur up.+ no blood..
Then stand on its chest to squeeze the air out of its lungs untill dead-- about a min. or 2 thats all. Dan


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

has anyone ever had them come back to life after not steping on them or hitting them hard enough? that would suck if my catch got away!
:lol:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Always check for an eye reflex when ever you want to make sure a critter is done. Take a weed stem and touch it to the eye. If they blink or twitch they ain't dead yet. No reflex and you are good to go.

Joe


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow thats awsome thanks joe! just poke em in the ole eye!:lol:


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

varminthunter said:


> has anyone ever had them come back to life after not steping on them or hitting them hard enough? that would suck if my catch got away!
> :lol:


yes, I had a red fox in the back of ny jeep. it raised its head & wad lookikng around! gave me quite a start 
Tire iron on the hoggin = put the lights out fer good :lol:


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

For fox, just tap them on the bridge of the nose with your digging tool, Then place one foot on their neck, and put all your weight on the second foot, just behind the shoulder. Humane, no blood.


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

Stay away from head shots...too much blood at your trap site.

Best way for fox is like many have said...tap on the head with your fox trowel or shovel then I drop my knee into the foxes chest and usually hold onto it around the neck. It's over quick for a fox. I've done the same on yotes, but it's takes a little bit longer and requires a stronger grip on the neck! This way keeps the area free of blood for your remake set.

For snared coyotes, a 22 through both lungs put them down quickly enough and leaves very little blood if any the site.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

When I first started trapping I shot just about everything I caught. Now, I strike most animals and stand on their lungs as previously described. 

I have a good friend who caught a fox, struck him on the head and put him on the side to remake the set. He turned around to see the fox running down the fence row away from him. As my friend stood their watching in disbelief, this particular fox had the worst luck in the world, as he was running down the fence row he stepped on the pan of another set 100 yards away. His chin hit the ground and he was caught for a second time. Now, whenever you have a bad day think of this fox and realize that even though things are looking up and you think you got away, something will go completely wrong again. True story.


----------

